# Fusionnons !



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

Prenons 2 membres des forums 

pour l'exemple :

krystof  et clampin

fusionner les et imaginons ce que cela pour pourrai donner comme message dans les forums :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

C'est chaud ton truc, faut bien connaitre tout le monde...
Nan, il en faut des qui ont un style reconnaissable entre tous...

Tiens, Macinside et Toys par exemple...


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Macinside et Toys par exemple...



Ca c'est trop facile :

_Prenon 2 membre dé forom 

poure l'example :

krystof est clampin

fuzioné lez et imajinon se ke sa pouré donnez come mesaje dent lé forom_


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

j'aime bien les sujets qui  permettent de distribuer des coups de boules rouges :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

Fred t'es chiant hein, j'vais encore me faire engueuler par un modo!


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Fred t'es chiant hein, j'vais encore me faire engueuler par un modo!



Je te boule vert, pour prendre un peu d'avance... :love: 


Mais sans faire le lèche bottes, l'idée de ce fil est excellent, mais ça demande du temps et une sacrée connaissance du style de chaque membre... et du talent !


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien les sujets qui  permettent de distribuer des coups de boules rouges :love:



j'aime bien les sujets qui  permettent de bannir ! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien les sujets qui  permettent de bannir ! :love:


Faites les malins!
N'empêche que vous venez de voir deux nioubes moucher un modo (dans un fil par lui ouvert de surcroit) dés le deuxième post...  

Je veux pas dire mais je crois bien qu'on tient un record là...


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Faites les malins!
> N'empêche que vous venez de voir deux nioubes moucher un modo (dans un fil par lui ouvert de surcroit) dés le deuxième post...
> 
> Je veux pas dire mais je crois bien qu'on tient un record là...



c'est une sujet pour faire le ménage dans le bar bande de rigolo


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2006)

merdre, je peux même bouler rouge mackie...


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Faites les malins!
> N'empêche que vous venez de voir deux nioubes moucher un modo (dans un fil par lui ouvert de surcroit) dés le deuxième post...
> 
> Je veux pas dire mais je crois bien qu'on tient un record là...



_Heu, Bobby, les provoque pas trop, là... :rose: :rateau: 
_
Excusez-le, hein, il a un peu bu ce soir, il ne pense pas tout ce qu'il dit.  

_Maintenant, chut, Bobby, sage.  _


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Faites les malins!
> N'empêche que vous venez de voir deux nioubes moucher un modo (dans un fil par lui ouvert de surcroit) dés le deuxième post...
> 
> Je veux pas dire mais je crois bien qu'on tient un record là...




Un record de demi-sels, y'a pas de quoi se figer les pattes dans le béton ! :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

Je vois que Mackie et Amok ont le doigt sur la gachette 

Ceci dit, c'est un sujet qui, s'il ne partait pas en sucette, ce qui, avouons-le, est à peu près aussi improbable que d'imaginer Céline Dion chanter du René Char (mais l'improbable est le sel de l'existence, comme lui d'ailleurs, s'il y en a trop, ça fait faire la grimace), s'il ne partait pas en sucette, ça pourrait ne pas être inintéressant.

Par exemple, la rencontre de la prose d'Amok et de celle de Sonnyboy au coin d'un post, ça aurait de la gueule. J'entends déjà le rythme dans ma tête : entre la mélodie Amokienne et la rythmique sonnyboyesque, il y a de quoi faire un standard incontournable, un successeur enfin au niveau du round'midnight de Thelonius 

Mais bon, ceci serait une autre histoire


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Mars 2006)

Ok !!!

Je m'incline. Je ne suis rien devant la grandeur immaculée, l'intelligence universelle, le savoir incommensurable et la beauté hypnotisante voire aveuglante de la caste des modérateurs. Même devant le plus petit d'entre eux, je m'efface et me prosterne, face contre terre...

Je vous fait allégeance et implore votre pardon pour mes actes passés, futurs et ma fatuité actuelle...


Votre humble et dévoué...



EDIT (de Bobby, le vrai, pas un vulgaire censeur : 
Bon ok, je laisse, mais c'est bien parce que c'est drôle!


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> merdre, je peux même bouler rouge mackie...



touche shift gauche déjà ?


----------



## fredintosh (21 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Allez, c'est qui les chefs, là!!
> V'nez vous la mettre bordel!!
> Mon copain Fred et moi on vous attend!!



:affraid: 











Chuuuuuuuuuuut, Bobby !... :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Et ben voilà  Tu vois quand tu veux ?


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> touche shift gauche déjà ?




mackie : tu dois aller à la poste !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfff.. doucement les citations !! J'ai même pas le temps de tricher peinard là.. :/


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mackie : tu dois aller à la poste !




ceux qui on perdu le 801s ? :hein:


----------



## Grug2 (22 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Prenons 2 membres des forums
> 
> pour l'exemple :
> 
> ...


Qui se lance à fusionner Mackie et Docquéville ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> (mais l'improbable est le sel de l'existence, comme lui d'ailleurs, s'il y en a trop, ça fait faire la grimace)


... D'autant plus que la femelle du peut-être, volage s'il en est, niche souvent dans le terrier du probable... 

Et le premier qui tente de me fusionner avec un autre branque, c'est la césarienne avec un clou rouillé!


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2006)

IDEE CADEAU!!

Ecris un joli texte en fusionnant Patochman et Reineman, et envoie le à Patoch' par MP, avec ton adresse en en-tête et une chouette photo de tes enfants!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2006)

Mais pourquoi je ris? Je devrais pas rire...:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi je ris?



Ben parce que c'est drôle tiens.
C'est moi qui l'ai écrit...


----------



## jahrom (22 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Qui se lance à fusionner Mackie et Docquéville ?




Facile :

Jeu ne croy pa en dieu je suy dieu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben parce que c'est drôle tiens.
> C'est moi qui l'ai écrit...



Je te fusionnerais bien avec du béton, toi... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Facile :
> 
> Jeu ne croy pa en dieu je suy dieu.


Habruty.

J'ajoute que les posts de mackie et les miens ont ceci en commun qu'ils sont inintelligibles pour le vulgaire.


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Habruty.
> 
> J'ajoute que les posts de mackie et les miens ont ceci en commun qu'ils sont inintelligibles pour le vulgaire.



Je ne suis pas sûr que vous soyez les seuls dans ce cas. 
D'ailleurs, est-ce que la compréhension est nécessaire au bar ? on pourrait lancer un sujet, non ?  

Oui, je sais, peut-être un léger risque de flood


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, est-ce que la compréhension est nécessaire au bar ?


J'ai la faiblesse (en est-une ?) de penser qu'elle est nécessaire partout.


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et le premier qui tente de me fusionner avec un autre branque, c'est la césarienne avec un clou rouillé!


Dites vous que cela n'est rien par rapport au pauvre d'esprit qui se lance dans une fusion amok/machintruc. L'Amok ne fusionne pas, jamais. A basse, moyenne ou haute température. C'est au delà de l'humainement possible, du scientifiquement -même expérimental- possible. Comme un bouton purulent sur le mamelon de Elle Mc Pherson.

Et contrairement au Corse, l'Amok peut bannir. Pour ensuite, comme un croco, laisser sa victime faisander avant de s'en occuper.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok ne fusionne pas, jamais.


C'est ballot j'avais pourtant quelques idées pour l'Amok.
C'est vraiment ballot.


----------



## Patamach (22 Mars 2006)

Je fusionne avec moi-même et implose tel un vieux flan.
POUF


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour ensuite, comme un croco, laisser sa victime faisander avant de s'en occuper.


Il faut dire que l'Amok l'est lui-même assez, faisandé.


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire que l'Amok l'est lui-même assez, faisandé.



Même Dieu est bannissable !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Même Dieu est bannissable !


Essaye pour voir...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a tout mon soutiens, qu'il le fasse, j'ai une asso 1901 au cas ou, pour les procédures, tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Amok a tout mon soutiens, qu'il le fasse, j'ai une asso 1901 au cas ou, pour les procédures, tout ça


Ça, c'est pas gentil.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

Ah mais on peut toujours coopter dans le back-bureau et étudier la faisabilité


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais on peut toujours coopter dans le back-bureau


Tu fais allusion à la présentation de MaTribuMac je suppose. Je trouve ton attitude méprisante et ton avis sans intérêt.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des cotisations à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.



ah **** ! si je puis


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Essaye pour voir...



Vade retro...  Satanas, c'est toi ? :affraid:


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Qui se lance à fusionner Mackie et Docquéville ?



comme ça je serai en docevil (et par l'inverse :rateau: )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> comme ça je serai en docevil (et par l'inverse :rateau: )


Dans tes rêves poussin... Dans tes rêves.


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans tes rêves poussin... Dans tes rêves.



non je ne veux pas de toi en moi


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> docevil par l'inverse.





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> toi en moi


Oulalalala..... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non je ne veux pas de toi en moi


Ça doit pourtant avoir commencé : tu n'as pas fait de faute dans ce post.


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans tes rêves poussin... Dans tes rêves.




j'en ai marre de plaire aux hommes :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai marre de plaire aux hommes :rateau:



Bah tu sais, j'en connais plus d'un qui t'envie alors !  Si tu plais aux hommes, c'est que tu plais aux femmes sans le savoir !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu sais, j'en connais plus d'un qui t'envie alors !  Si tu plais aux hommes, c'est que tu plais aux femmes sans le savoir !


Est-ce qu'il est possible de plaire aux hommes sans qu'ils le sachent ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah tu sais, j'en connais plus d'un qui t'envie alors !  Si tu plais aux hommes, c'est que tu plais aux femmes sans le savoir !



:mouais:






:hein:



Dis est-ce que c'est vrai pour les femmes aussi ? naaaan j'dis ça comme ça !


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il est possible de plaire aux hommes sans qu'ils le sachent ?



En général ils sont moins faux-culs et ne font pas semblant de s'en tamponner, contrairement à la majorité des femmes qui ont l'habitude de la facilité !


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne dit pas ça ... on va ce faire des idées :rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ne dit pas ça ... on va ce faire des idées :rateau:



Ah bon ???? Toi et lorna....vous.... ? Eh bien, si on m'avait dit ca.... Le premier de la portée est pour moi, hein ?!


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna, tu peux nous faire une petite description ? La soirée, la lambada, le dernier verre etc ? Ca s'est passé comment ? Donc vers 21 heures, après avoir dansé comme des fous,  vous avez décidé de rentrer. Mackie avait garé l'Express dans une rue adjacente, et il avait un PV. Ca l'a foutu en rogne. Toi tu as pleuré parce que la violence te fait peur et qu'un ressort du siège t'a griffé le fondement. C'est là que nous vous avons laissés, vu l'ambiance....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, tu peux nous faire une petite description ? La soirée, la lambada, le dernier verre etc ? Ca s'est passé comment ? Donc vers 21 heures, après avoir dansé comme des fous, vous avez décidé de rentrer. Mackie avait garé l'Express dans une rue adjacente, et il avait un PV. Ca l'a foutu en rogne. Toi tu as pleuré parce que la violence te fait peur et qu'un ressort du siège t'a griffé le fondement. C'est là que nous vous avons laissés, vu l'ambiance....


 ça c'est petit, vraiment petit.

Naaan Mackie ce serait comme mon neveux tu vois (je dis pas mon fils quand même faut pas exagérer non plus), et je ne suis pas (encore) assez vieille pour préférer les plus jeunes que moi 

Non mais je réitère ma question est-ce que ça marche aussi pour les femmes parce qu'en fait j'aimerai savoir si je plais aux hommes (sans le savoir).
(réponse avant demain 9 heures si possible)


:rose:


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non mais je réitère ma question est-ce que ça marche aussi pour les femmes parce qu'en fait j'aimerai savoir si je plais aux hommes (sans le savoir).
> (réponse avant demain 9 heures si possible)



Perso, vu que je n'ai pas essayé le matériel, je ne peux répondre. Je ne sais donc pas si tu me plais ou pas  ! T'es...neutre, comme qui dirait : Suisse !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Perso, vu que je n'ai pas essayé le matériel, je ne peux répondre. Je ne sais donc pas si tu me plais ou pas ! T'es...neutre, comme qui dirait : Suisse !


ouais mais oh toi attends tu comptes pas t'es pas un homme, pas un vrai ; t'es un Amok


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est petit, vraiment petit.
> 
> Naaan Mackie ce serait comme mon neveux tu vois (je dis pas mon fils quand même faut pas exagérer non plus), et je ne suis pas (encore) assez vieille pour préférer les plus jeunes que moi
> 
> :rose:



on ce dit vendredi 19 h ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on ce dit vendredi 19 h ? :rose:




T'as un magnéto et Jimmy toi chez toi ? On peut s'arranger  mais je te préviens moi le babysitting ça rigole pas hein !


----------



## macinside (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> T'as un magnéto et Jimmy toi chez toi ? On peut s'arranger  mais je te préviens moi le babysitting ça rigole pas hein !



et de quoi jouer au docteur


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

Nous vivons un grand moment. 

Aimable lecteur, tu pourras le dire, le chanter sous les cîmes des arbres et le long des lacs. A la fontaine qui chante tu le chuchoteras. Dans le stuc tu le graveras. Au charbon de bois tu le graffiteras dans les cavernes. Soudain, au milieu de la nuit tu y penseras. Et les éléments et les hommes entendront tes propos : "j'étais là quand cela s'est passé".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous vivons un grand moment.
> 
> Aimable lecteur, tu pourras le dire, le chanter sous les cîmes des arbres et le long des lacs. A la fontaine qui chante tu le chuchoteras. Dans le stuc tu le graveras. Au charbon de bois tu le graffiteras dans les cavernes. Soudain, au milieu de la nuit tu y penseras. Et les éléments et les hommes entendront tes propos : "j'étais là quand cela s'est passé".



La sagesse de l'ancêtre qui parle.

je l'imagine (l'ancêtre) disant ces paroles assis à même le sol poussiéreux, ses pieds crevassés éclairés par un feux de camp avec sa voix caverneuse, témoin de ses nombreux excès, raisonnant aux oreilles des plus jeunes l'écoutant avec attention.
ils s'endormiront en se passant cette phrase en boucle : "j'étais là quand cela s'est passé".


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dites vous que cela n'est rien par rapport au pauvre d'esprit qui se lance dans une fusion amok/machintruc. L'Amok ne fusionne pas, jamais. A basse, moyenne ou haute température. C'est au delà de l'humainement possible, du scientifiquement -même expérimental- possible. Comme un bouton purulent sur le mamelon de Elle Mc Pherson.



À force d'insister, il va finir par vraiment me donner envie d'essayer 
Ce qu'on ne connait pas est toujours au-delà de l'humainement possible tant qu'on ne l'a pas découvert. SM te le dirait (et en plus il est prêt, semble-t-il à couvrir les découverts bancaires pour peu que certains lui confient leurs cotisations. Là, bien sûr, il y a peut-être un hic )



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et contrairement au Corse, l'Amok peut bannir. Pour ensuite, comme un croco, laisser sa victime faisander avant de s'en occuper.



Pour le faisandé, je le suis déjà pas mal... 

P.S. Tout à fait accessoirement, je crains que la phrase suivante ne provoque un léger grincement de sourcil chez le doc (on se demande d'ailleurs ce que fait sa webcam, ces temps-ci, ça me manque)



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dites vous que cela n'est rien par rapport au pauvre d'esprit qui se lance dans une fusion amok/machintruc.



Parce que, c'est bien connu : les pauvres d'esprit, le royaume des cieux est à eux. Du coup, le Doc risque de se retrouver sans même une pierre pour poser son auguste tête. 

Oui, je sais, il y a SM qui est prêt à subventionner un point de chute mais il est foutu de choisir au mieux une faille, au pire une zone de subduction. Et si Dieu plonge en enfer, nous, où irons-nous ? chez MacBidouille ?


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ses pieds crevassés



J'en ai au moins un, pas crevassé, qui va terminer le travail du ressort de l'Express de mackie ! Pieds crevassés !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on ce dit vendredi 19 h ? :rose:


Alors une fusion entre mackie et moi-même ? 

Ça pourrait donner ça :


			
				Lornacinside a dit:
			
		

> je sias aps si sa va êter pocibel, j'ia dès j'a un namouruex :rateau:


  
Voilà vous allez donc pouvoir dire :  "j'étais là quand cela s'est passé".


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2006)

Moi, j'imagine plutôt qu'il manque la fin du texte :

Aimable lecteur, tu pourras le dire, le chanter sous les cîmes des arbres et le long des lacs. A la fontaine qui chante tu le chuchoteras. Dans le stuc tu le graveras. Au charbon de bois tu le graffiteras dans les cavernes. Soudain, au milieu de la nuit tu y penseras. Et les éléments et les hommes entendront tes propos : "j'étais là quand cela s'est passé". Mais, bordel, à force d'attendre dans l'humidité qu'on en vienne au fait, je me suis retrouvé tout ankylosé, je sors de chez le kiné, on ne m'y reprendra plus, la prochaine fois, comme tout un chacun, j'attendrai que ça passe à la télé.


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai au moins un, pas crevassé, qui va terminer le travail du ressort de l'Express de mackie ! Pieds crevassés !



C'est pas un autre fil : "prenez votre pied". J'arrive plus à suivre, va falloir publier un mode d'emploi !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'imagine plutôt qu'il manque la fin du texte :
> 
> Aimable lecteur, tu pourras le dire, le chanter sous les cîmes des arbres et le long des lacs. A la fontaine qui chante tu le chuchoteras. Dans le stuc tu le graveras. Au charbon de bois tu le graffiteras dans les cavernes. Soudain, au milieu de la nuit tu y penseras. Et les éléments et les hommes entendront tes propos : "j'étais là quand cela s'est passé". Mais, bordel, à force d'attendre dans l'humidité qu'on en vienne au fait, je me suis retrouvé tout ankylosé, je sors de chez le kiné, on ne m'y reprendra plus, la prochaine fois, comme tout un chacun, j'attendrai que ça passe à la télé.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est ballot j'avais pourtant quelques idées pour l'Amok.
> C'est vraiment ballot.



iMax, tu peux venir ?  C'est pour un témoignage


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois, comme tout un chacun, j'attendrai que ça passe à la télé.


D'ailleurs, prochainement dans "matribumac" le fichier QT en exclu. Paiements Paypal acceptés, ou envoi du code d'accès par mail à reception de chèque. A l'unanimité, le bureau a décidé que cela pouvait être considéré comme "une mini AES". Les fonds collectés sont destinés aux AEEsistes necessiteux. Même si ca ne vous branche pas trop de visionner Mackie le céphalothorax gonflé à mort et les pattes qui s'agitent, faites le pour la bonne cause !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Parce que, c'est bien connu : les pauvres d'esprit, le royaume des cieux est à eux. Du coup, le Doc risque de se retrouver sans même une pierre pour poser son auguste tête.


Du tout, tu penses... Les pauvres d'esprit, je leur colle un badge et je les envoie suivre une visite guidée en enfer.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Du tout, tu penses... Les pauvres d'esprit, je leur colle un badge et je les envoie suivre une visite guidée en enfer.



D'ailleurs j'assure la visite !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Du tout, tu penses... Les pauvres d'esprit, je leur colle un badge et je les envoie suivre une visite guidée en enfer.


et aprés on les so_*nnymise*_ ?

*Edité, evidemment... *

*Amok.*


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs j'assure la visite !


Toi tu feras ce que je te dirai.

*Là, ca va. *


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu feras ce que je te dirai.



Ça j'en doute mon lapinrisson


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et aprés on les so*nnymise* ?


 Moyennant un supplément, ça peut se faire. J'accepte les bons de la CAF.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Moyennant un supplément, ça peut se faire. J'accepte les bons de la CAF.



Tu connais le club alpin français toi ???


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2006)

Das Sonomizer a dit:
			
		

> Et après, .....


 J'ai toujours admiré le style anal de Sonny. On devrait le fusionner, mais avec qui ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu feras ce que je te dirai.
> 
> *Là, ca va. *



C'est pourtant ça qu'il fallait éditer... mais bon, chacun voit la vulgarité ou il peut.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais le club alpin français toi ???


*La* CAF, pas *le* CAF. Inculte *ET* illettré. Je comprends que tu en veuilles à tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours admiré le style anal de Sonny. On devrait le fusionner, mais avec qui ?


Un iPod, comme dans _La Mouche_.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *La* CAF, pas *le* CAF. Inculte *ET* illettré. Je comprends que tu en veuilles à tout le monde.



   

Pas à tout le monde, mais je trouve qu'Hitler était doué en dessin...


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un iPod, comme dans _La Mouche_.


Tant qu'à faire, un iGod, alors.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'à faire, un iGod, alors.


Qu'on me pardonne cette plaisanterie scatologique (je débute), mais on appellerait ça comment ? _La Mouche à merde_ ?


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on me pardonne cette plaisanterie scatologique (je débute), mais on appellerait ça comment ? _La Mouche à merde_ ?


 Heu.. Non.
_ L'encul... de mouches_, plutôt !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'à faire, un iGod, alors.



Il a avoué posséder certaines parties en silicone... :mouais: Si on parle bien du même... J'édite parce que d'un coup j'ai un doute


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2006)

pas très gentil de se moquer d'human fly :hein:


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

Hum....




Mode MP : vous êtes vraiment des enfoirés ! un ancien violet et un podcasteur MacG !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _ L'encul... de mouches_, plutôt !


Ah ben oui, avec une syllabe en moins, c'est tout de suite plus correct.


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hum....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 On essayait juste de fusionner notre language avec celui de sonny, m'sieur ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On essayait juste de fusionner notre language avec celui de sonny, m'sieur ! :rose:


Et puis, diantre, je n'ai pas signé de clause d'exemplarité que je sache !


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il a avoué posséder certaines parties en silicone... :mouais:



Pas l'arrière gorge en tout cas ! Ou alors l'opération a lamentablement échouée !


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben oui, avec une syllabe en moins, c'est tout de suite plus correct.



C'est ça ton problème, tu sais pas rester correct dans la vulgarité.
:rateau:


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pas très gentil de se moquer d'human fly :hein:



Finn cautionne en plus !!!! :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ton problème, tu sais pas rester correct dans la vulgarité.
> :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Du tout, tu penses... Les pauvres d'esprit, je leur colle un badge et je les envoie suivre une visite guidée en enfer.





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et aprés on les so_*nnymise*_ ?



C'est le cas de dire que ça va être chaud.

À vue de nez, si on peut parler ainsi, le premier qui dit "j'en mettrais ma main au feu" risque d'être vulcanisé


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, diantre, je n'ai pas signé de clause d'exemplarité que je sache !


Mesdames et messieurs, Dieu n'est qu'un jean-foutre !

_C'est pas grossier, jean-foutre, c'est juste désuet.
_
A propos de désuet, Docquéville et moi allons fusionner nos styles.

_J'ai pas dit : s'enmancher, ne salive pas, dégueulasse._

Non, nous allons fusionner nos styles et faire des posts de plusieurs milliers de mots.
Ça va vous calmer cinq minutes.
Et nous aussi.


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Finn cautionne en plus !!!! :afraid:



T'avais pas vu ? T'es débordé par ta base. Ton raffiot prend l'eau, c'est la fin des haricots, mon pote. Le roi est nu !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça ton problème, tu sais pas rester correct dans la vulgarité.
> :rateau:



Tiens en parlant de vulgarité dans le correct, Monsieur Septimanie va bien ? La piscine est à température ?


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

Vous êtes chauds comme des baraques à frites !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mesdames et messieurs, Dieu n'est qu'un jean-foutre !
> 
> _C'est pas grossier, jean-foutre, c'est juste désuet.
> _
> ...


Mon Moi, quel bonheur ! Des heures de lecture ! Et que du bon, rien à jeter, pas la piquette ordinaire et infâme.
C'est bien simple : je bande.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le roi est nu !


C'est marrant, même nu, on dirait encore un gondolier. Va comprendre.


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, nous allons fusionner nos styles et faire des posts de plusieurs milliers de mots.
> Ça va vous calmer cinq minutes.



Je ne suis pas sûr, je ne déteste pas les romans-fleuves 

Et nous aussi. [/QUOTE]

Je ne suis pas sûr non plus, pour les mêmes raisons


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pas très gentil de se moquer d'human fly :hein:


Finn je te dois un verre là


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon Moi, quel bonheur ! Des heures de lecture ! Et que du bon, rien à jeter, pas la piquette ordinaire et infâme.
> C'est bien simple : je bande *mes molletières de ce pas et je me mets en marche sur les sentiers de la création.*


 * 
Edited by Amok.

C'est un exemple de ce qu'il vaut mieux écrire tout en restant dans la charte. 
*


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, même nu, on dirait encore un gondolier. Va comprendre.


C'est le feeling, ça. La classe. L'Amok est beau quand on le moque.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Finn cautionne en plus !!!! :afraid:



Ah non : Je ne fais que regarder par le judas


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon Moi, quel bonheur ! Des heures de lecture !



Qu'est-ce que je disais ! 

PS Je n'ai pas cité la suite, manifestement, c'était que des conneries, sans doute des fautes de frappe


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Il édite même ses propres posts, l'Amok, maintenant ? J'comprends plus queue dalle, je suis désolé de l'avouer._


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le roi est nu !





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes chauds comme des baraques à frites !



C'est la foire du trône.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *C'est un exemple de ce qu'il vaut mieux écrire tout en restant dans la charte. *


D'un doigt, pas plus.


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, même nu, on dirait encore un gondolier. Va comprendre.



Reste plus qu'à lui choisir une devise, je ne me prononcerai pas entre :

Fluctuat nec mergitur

Amok O Cadix

(oui, je sais, c'est pas neuf, mais ça fait longtemps que je ne l'avais pas entendu, j'aime bien relire, aussi )


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Il édite même ses propres posts, l'Amok, maintenant ? J'comprends plus queue dalle, je suis désolé de l'avouer._



On va éviter de dire que tu es débordé par ta base   Un ange passe mais le cardinal défroqué le manque et passe


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2006)

kamoulox ?


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _J'comprends plus queue dalle, je suis désolé de l'avouer._



Viens faire un tour dans ma gondole !  Je vais t'éclairer !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Viens faire un tour dans ma gondole !  Je vais t'éclairer !


Sheila et Ringo trente ans après... On ne devrait pas vieillir, c'est moche.


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vais t'éclairer !



Là, j'espère que ce n'est pas une faute de frappe !


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne devrait pas vieillir, c'est moche.



C'est pas parce que j'ai dit que je ne détestais pas les romans-fleuves qu'il faut te sentir obligé de commencer ton autobiographie tout de suite.


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce que j'ai dit que je ne détestais pas les romans-fleuves qu'il faut te sentir obligé de commencer ton autobiographie tout de suite.




Il en a déjà édité 3, sur sa propre bourse, evidemment !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vais t'éclairer !



Prends la lampe au Xenon ça devrait suffire pour éviter de perdre du monde en route


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca va être vite fait : il n'a bossé que 6 jours et au septième il s'est reposé. Depuis il n'a pas fait grand chose !


Dis donc, morveux, je te rappelle que, dans le lot, j'ai quand même créé la femme et que je t'ai doté du moyen d'en pénétrer le mystère. Alors mollo, hein ?


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il en a déjà édité 3, sur sa propre bourse, evidemment !


On devrait interdire aux éditeurs de s'éditer eux-mêmes.


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On devrait interdire aux éditeurs de s'éditer eux-mêmes.



Qui le ferait, sinon ?!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il en a déjà édité 3, sur sa propre bourse, evidemment !


Acompte d'auteur.


----------



## rezba (22 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'espère que ce n'est pas une faute de frappe !



C'est exactement ce que j'étais en train de lui dire en privé.


----------



## Luc G (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il en a déjà édité 3, sur sa propre bourse, evidemment !



Normalement, c'est deux, non ?


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, morveux, je te rappelle que, dans le lot, j'ai quand même créé la femme et que je t'ai doté du moyen d'en pénétrer le mystère. Alors mollo, hein ?



Et quoi de plus merveilleux que de sentir le mystère partout où l'on va ?!


----------



## rezba (23 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Acompte d'auteur.



T'as gagé une de tes testicules, c'est ça ?


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Normalement, c'est deux, non ?



Sa vantardise n'a pas de limite dès qu'il s'agit de se vendre!


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> j'ai quand même créé la femme et que je t'ai doté du moyen d'en pénétrer le mystère. Alors mollo, hein ?



Le langage du sud-ouest, c'est tout un monde !  Alors comme ça, ils disent "mystère" là-bas. Ça donne à penser : l'inconnu, la glace, le spectacle médiéval. Les joies de la polysémie.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les joies de la polysémie.


De nombreux "mystères" en perspective ! 

_quoi ? polygamie pas polysémie ? si vous le dîtes _


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le langage du sud-ouest, c'est tout un monde !  Alors comme ça, ils disent "mystère" là-bas. Ça donne à penser : l'inconnu, la glace, le spectacle médiéval. Les joies de la polysémie.



Le fond vert de la mer où valsent les brins d'algues sur le sable ondulé, l'herbe grillée de juin, la terre qui craquelle, l'odeur des conifères... Ca dépend de la demoiselle !


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, morveux, je te rappelle que, dans le lot, j'ai quand même créé la femme et que je t'ai doté du moyen d'en pénétrer le mystère. Alors mollo, hein ?



J'étais tellement impatient de lire les âneries qui allaient suivre que j'ai laissé le post du doc en quenouille au milieu du gué alors qu'il méritait mieux parce que, tel le nez de Cyrano, il s'achève en apothéose parce que _le moyen d'en pénétrer le mystère...mollo_ on se demande si Dieu est vraiment aussi charitable qu'on le dit


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sa vantardise n'a pas de limite dès qu'il s'agit de se vendre!


Elle n'a d'égal que la gourmandise qui est la tienne dès qu'il s'agit de se donner.


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Elle n'a d'égal que la gourmandise qui est la tienne dès qu'il s'agit de se donner.


Bon, arrête de dire des conneries et viens te coucher !  J'ai la gondole qui quitte le quai !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as gagé une de tes testicules, c'est ça ?


Quand je pense que tu m'en veux encore pour cette vieille histoire... J'y ai au moins gagné le droit de t'appeler « ma c.ouille ».


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, arrête de dire des conneries et viens te coucher !  J'ai la gondole qui quitte le quai !


Les enfants, je vous laisse... L'appel du large. Contre sa joue, j'entends la mer qui roule ! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les joies de la polysémie.



La catapulte, le bélier seraient donc les pendants ? Mystère et boules de gomme.  :rose:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, arrête de dire des conneries et viens te coucher !  J'ai la gondole qui quitte le quai !



Venise, vidi, vici


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _quoi ? polygamie pas polysémie ? si vous le dîtes _



Si même en Auvergne, on est à la polygamie... 

Accessoirement, dans le TLF : 
_Polysémie : Propriété d'un signifiant de renvoyer à plusieurs signifiés présentant des traits sémantiques communs_

C'est marrant, il y a d'autres définitions qui ressemblent :

_Modération : Propriété d'un signifiant de renvoyer plusieurs signifiés présentant des traits sémantiques communs_

Exemple (op. cit "mes oeuvres complètes" par "le modérateur inconnu". Page 1437, verset 16)

"Monsieur/Madame/Mademoiselle/Autre et cher forumeur, au titre de la modération, je vous signifie votre ban. Veuillez néammoins agréer, l'expression de ma considération d'autant plus sincère qu'elle n'aura plus lieu d'être"  [/I]


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les enfants, je vous laisse... L'appel du large. Contre sa joue, j'entends la mer ! :love:



... Et la grande mar&#233;e est en route ! Quelle vague ! Quelle &#233;cume ! Ca roule, gronde, salinise l'air ambiant, d&#233;ssablise la gr&#232;ve, basculise les transats. Pas besoin d'avoir le calendrier des posts* pour comprendre que la lune, ce soir est pleine !

* oui, oui. En vente sur MtM.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... Et la grande mar&#233;e est en route ! Quelle vague ! Quelle &#233;cume ! Ca roule, gronde, salinise l'air ambiant, d&#233;ssablise la gr&#232;ve, basculise les transats. Pas besoin d'avoir le calendrier des posts* pour comprendre que la lune, ce soir est pleine !
> 
> * oui, oui. En vente sur MtM.


Elle a bon dos la lune ! 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/image.php?u=819&dateline=1086026449


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la gondole qui quitte le quai !



Ah ! les conquérants de l'inutile 

_Comme un vol de gerfauts hors du charnier natal,
Fatigués de porter leurs misères hautaines,
De Palos de Moguer, routiers et capitaines
Partaient, ivres d'un rêve héroïque et brutal.

Ils allaient conquérir le fabuleux métal
Que Cipango mûrit dans ses mines lointaines,
Et les vents alizés inclinaient leurs antennes
Aux bords mystérieux du monde Occidental.

Chaque soir, espérant des lendemains épiques,
L'azur phosphorescent de la mer des Tropiques
Enchantait leur sommeil d'un mirage doré ;

Ou penchés à l'avant des blanches caravelles,
Ils regardaient monter en un ciel ignoré
Du fond de l'Océan des étoiles nouvelles._

Bon, faudrait adapter mais j'ai la flemme et puis ça serait quand même moins bien que l'original


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si même en Auvergne, on est à la polygamie...



En Corse, ils en sont à la polyphonie, ils s'y mettent à plusieurs pour le signifier d'une même voix. Conclusion, plus on descend moins on s'entend


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion, plus on descend moins on s'entend



C'est sûr, c'est grave !


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> le calendrier des posts*
> 
> /* oui, oui. En vente sur MtM.


Entre ca et le QT de Mackie et Lorna, il faut que je pense a d&#233;poser mes id&#233;es, moi ! Y'en a qui vont se faire du fric sur mon dos !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr, c'est grave !



À finir dans un cul-de-basse-fosse !


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

Vivement que la technique évolue ! J'imagine bien un agenda electronique sur lequel, jour après jour, tu reçois en live ce que font les autres, a un moment précis. En  fonction de l'heure le fil change de teinte. Et puis, le jour de ton anniversaire il y a des dizaines de  , "bonnanif" qui s'envolent des pages. Et donc, un calendrier détachable, papier vélin d'Arménie, sur lequel tu as un post selectionné par jour, d'où son nom. Au fur et à mesure que tu brûles les pages passées, ca sent l'andouillette. Ca va faire un malheur chez les nioubs.


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui vont se faire du fric sur mon dos !



Un calendrier sur le dos d'Amok, ça j'y avais pas pensé ! De l'épiphanie aux phases de la lune en passant par l'Ascension et l'Assomption, il va en avoir plein le dos, l'Amok


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vivement que la technique évolue ! J'imagine bien un agenda electronique sur lequel, jour après jour, tu reçois en live ce que font les autres, a un moment précis. En  fonction de l'heure le fil change de teinte. Et puis, le jour de ton anniversaire il y a des dizaines de  , "bonnanif" qui s'envolent des pages. Et donc, un calendrier détachable, papier vélin d'Arménie, sur lequel tu as un post selectionné par jour, d'où son nom. Au fur et à mesure que tu brûles les pages passées, ca sent l'andouillette. Ca va faire un malheur chez les nioubs.



Si je comprends bien, pour la cuisson, t'hésites entre bleu et saignant


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au fur et à mesure que tu brûles les pages passées, ca sent l'andouillette. Ca va faire un malheur chez les nioubs.



Ou la crétinette, pardon crépinette façon Sonny à la sauce moutarde et aux piments d'Espelette   Précaution d'usage : éviter le verre d'eau.


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

Fusionnons un LucG et un nioub :

Si je comprends bien, pour la cuisson, t'hésites entre bleu et saignant.


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ou la crétinette, pardon crépinette façon Sonny à la sauce moutarde et aux piments d'Espelette


Ah non : l'odeur est importante ! L'andouillette !


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Fusionnons un LucG et un nioub :
> 
> Si je comprends bien, pour la cuisson, t'hésites entre bleu et saignant.



Je rajeunis à vue d'oeil


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah non : l'odeur est importante !



Parfois trop, entêtante même !


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

Zut, c'est pris ! On aurait pu fusionner avec macG ! Un espèce de sas à nioubs ! 

Je vous conseille "fabrication". C'est du Doquéville, mais en mieux !


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vous conseille "fabrication". C'est du Doquéville, mais en mieux !



  
(en dire plus ce serait médire )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Entre ca et le QT de Mackie et Lorna, il faut que je pense a déposer mes idées, moi ! Y'en a qui vont se faire du fric sur mon dos !


Et après ça tu oses dire qu'ils vont se faire du fric sur *ton* _dos_ ? :mouais:
Non mais je rêve, et puis je l'ai dit Mackie ce serait comme mon neveu, je ne pourrais en aucun cas ... :sick: ... mon Doc qu'elle horreur, et puis oh j'y pense c'est ton fils :hein:   dis donc c'est comme ça que tu t'en occupes toi ? :hein:
Hey mais si c'est ton fils et moi sa tante y'à des risques/chances pour qu'on soit frère et sur* :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

_* oui le *e* dans le *o* _




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le langage du sud-ouest, c'est tout un monde !


Et c'est peu de le dire !


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> si c'est ton fils et moi sa tante y'à des risques/chances pour qu'on soit frère et sur* :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Dans mes bras, soeurette ! :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras, soeurette ! :rose:



Belle fusion Est/ouest


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je vous conseille "fabrication". C'est du Doquéville, mais en mieux !


Tu oublies que la plupart de ceux qui nous lisent coucou ne savent même pas ce qu'est du Docquéville. Bien évidemment, ne comptent que ceux qui savent.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Qui se lance à fusionner Mackie et Docquéville ?




Ben, alors puisqu'on parle de *Mackie*, j'ai testé trois fusion....

bon, avec le *Doc...*

Primus, je né pas le gou de lapidation, public ou privais.
2indo, en cas de problème avec tel ou tel posteur et après avoir essayé de régler ce problème en privé, vous pouvais toujours en avertir un modérateur qui agiraent s'il le juges utile.
N°3, faut-il comprendre que "les autre", les gentil si l'on veut, sont de vrais héros, délibérément pas prauvocant pour deux sous, modeste comme pas deus, et engrengeant les laurié d'une vrai gloire acquise sur le Bar (!) avec pour seul et uniques objectifs d'être populaire ?
d'ailleurs, je vé tous vous bannir....


puis, avec *LePurFils *....
mais là, probleme.....chaque fois, je n'en tire que ça...:










puis , pour finir, j'ai essayé avec *Benjamin*....mais je ne sais encore une fois pourquoi, mais il ne m'en sort rien....rien du tout......allez comprendre pourquoi...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous vivons un grand moment.
> 
> Aimable lecteur, tu pourras le dire, le chanter sous les cîmes des arbres et le long des lacs. A la fontaine qui chante tu le chuchoteras. Dans le stuc tu le graveras. Au charbon de bois tu le graffiteras dans les cavernes. Soudain, au milieu de la nuit tu y penseras. Et les éléments et les hommes entendront tes propos : "j'étais là quand cela s'est passé".


Vous êtes prêts ? 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dans mes bras, soeurette ! :rose:


 Aimable lecteur vous venez d'assister à de poignantes retrouvailles, un frère une s&#339;ur tels deux étrangers qui se rencontrent stoppant leur course contre la montre. Il y à pourtant trois milliards* d'humains sur terre, et combien de s&#339;urs béarnaises ?
 Pourquoi nous deux ?
 Pourquoi nous, et pas eux _(oui ceux qui lisent là tapis derrière leur écran)_
 C'est une question de feeling, dans l'infini universel nos deux vies parallèles se sont croisées ce matin.
 Le jour se lève, c'est comme un rêve, un rêve qui s'achève

 Moi j'ai envie de te revoir mon frère  ... 

Piouuuf l'émotion ça me fait quelque chose : ça m'inspire, ça réveille en moi des élans de poésie :love:


_Edit : *ah on me signale à l'oreillette gauche que depuis la population a légèrement augmenté d'à peu près le double en gros ...:affraid: purééééée ça va super vite dites-donc !  _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

edith: Les smileys déconnent... :hein: Vous êtes trop fort


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> nos deux vies parallèles se sont croisées ce matin.



je sens qu'avec ces deux-là, la science va avancer à grands pas;  C'est sûr que la ligne droite est parfois le chemin le plus court pour aller de travers.

On a eu Pierre et Marie Curie, les soeurs Brontë, Huxley père et fils, mais là on va tout droit vers les Marx Brothers, enfin brother et sister 

Enfin, on sera passé du postulat d'Euclide au post de l'Amok, ça laisse rêveur sur l'évolution de l'humanité.    

Quant au neveu... question géométrie à force d'avoir de la distorsion en barillet et le verre anti-reflet, il a fini par se lancer dans la photo, mais au moins, lui, il a trouvé sa voie et quand il photographie des rails, les deux font la paire tandis qu'avec l'Amok et Lorna...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2006)

Et une fusion Golf/Lemmy?




enfin, moi je dis ça...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et une fusion Golf/Lemmy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fouteur de M......: siffle : : D : D : D


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> fouteur de M......: siffle : : D : D : D



Moi?

Meuh non...


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> jles deux font la paire tandis qu'avec l'Amok et Lorna...



Et quoi donc, avec l'Amok et Lorna, Monsieur G ?! Vous avez des choses à dire ?!


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et quoi donc, avec l'Amok et Lorna, Monsieur G ?! Vous avez des choses à dire ?!



Avoir des choses à dire et les dire, ce n'est pas tout à fait pareil 

Dans le cas présent, on en restera à la métaphore : d'un côté une paire de rails, de l'autre des parallèles qui se croisent, y a des trains qui sont plus dangereux que d'autres


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> y a des trains qui sont plus dangereux que d'autres



Le mien est toujours ponctuel vu que je ne suis pas le dernier dès qu'il s'agit d'enfourner le charbon dans la chaudière !  La vieille méthode, y'a que ca !


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est toujours ponctuel vu que je ne suis pas le dernier dès qu'il s'agit d'enfourner le charbon dans la chaudière !  La vieille méthode, y'a que ca !



Je vois ça d'ici, et Dubout le voyait aussi, d'ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Avoir des choses à dire et les dire, ce n'est pas tout à fait pareil
> 
> Dans le cas présent, on en restera à la métaphore : d'un côté une paire de rails, de l'autre des parallèles qui se croisent, y a des trains qui sont plus dangereux que d'autres


Et je suis quoi moi : une paire de rails ou des parallèles qui se croisent ? :mouais::hein:



			
				Frérounetchéri a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est toujours ponctuel vu que je ne suis pas le dernier dès qu'il s'agit d'enfourner le charbon dans la chaudière !


 Si le langage du sud-ouest à ses _mystères_ celui du sud est pas mal non plus


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et je suis quoi moi : une paire de rails ou des parallèles qui se croisent ? :mouais::hein:
> 
> Si le langage du sud-ouest à ses _mystères_ celui du sud est pas mal non plus


La moitié de chaque


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La moitié de chaque


Ah  ... bon je visualise pas trop là :hein: ... mais ouais bon c'est pas _gentil gentil_ on dirait !


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

Disons que tu as tout de l'aiguillage, dear Lorna  Un coup à gauche, un coup à droite, on ne sait jamais où l'on va finir !


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah  ... bon je visualise pas trop là :hein: ... mais ouais bon c'est pas _gentil gentil_ on dirait !



mais si, mais si, mais je m'inquiète pour vous : les parallèles qui se croisent, la géométrie non-euclidienne, c'est le cas de dire qu'on se demande où on va. 

Maintenant, si vous éditez un guide touristique, j'achète


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Disons que tu as tout de l'aiguillage, dear Lorna  Un coup à gauche, un coup à droite, on ne sait jamais où l'on va finir !


Ah ça j'ai quelques restes de ma vie sauvage dans les bois* ... :rose:  


_* aventures en rupture de stock pour le moment_


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Disons que tu as tout de l'aiguillage, dear Lorna  Un coup à gauche, un coup à droite, on ne sait jamais où l'on va finir !



Qu'est-ce que je disais : je n'avais pas lu le post d'Amok quand j'ai commis le mien.


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça j'ai quelques restes de ma vie sauvage dans les bois* ... :rose:



Il faudrait resortir quelques oeuvres du musée imaginaire de MacGé, tu es dans quelques-uns des plus beaux tableaux, Lorna


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> mais si, mais si, mais je m'inquiète pour vous : les parallèles qui se croisent, la géométrie non-euclidienne, c'est le cas de dire qu'on se demande où on va.
> 
> Maintenant, si vous éditez un guide touristique, j'achète



Tu sais, même Einstein s'était trompé dans ses calculs alors pourquoi pas des parallèles se croisant dans un espace courbe !


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, même Einstein s'était trompé dans ses calculs alors pourquoi pas des parallèles se croisant dans un espace courbe !



Absolument, il n'y a aucun problème pour faire des géométries comme ça, seulement, ça m'inquiète sur la géométrie de Lorna et l'Amok dans ce cadre


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je disais : je n'avais pas lu le post d'Amok quand j'ai commis le mien.


  Je garde mon côté mystérieux 




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait resortir quelques oeuvres du musée imaginaire de MacGé, tu es dans quelques-uns des plus beaux tableaux, Lorna


:rose: ... piouuuf


Non mais là en fait :mouais: tu essaies de te ratttrapper hein ?

j'ai failli me faire avoir :hein:



Mon hébergeur a bloqué l'accès à ses documents peut-être qu'un jour ...à l'occasion d'éventuelles portes ouvertes du musée, je referai un accrochage spécial "souvenirs"


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non mais là en fait :mouais: tu essaies de te ratttrapper hein ?



Pas le moins du monde


----------



## Amok (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Absolument, il n'y a aucun problème pour faire des géométries comme ça, seulement, ça m'inquiète sur la géométrie de Lorna et l'Amok dans ce cadre


Tu sais, les triangles plus ou moins isocèles s'accordent fort bien des rectangles aux bords arrondis des cartes bleues. Depuis que j'ai découvert ca je suis faché avec la géométrie !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, les triangles plus ou moins isocèles s'accordent fort bien des rectangles aux bords arrondis des cartes bleues. Depuis que j'ai découvert ca je suis faché avec la géométrie !


 Ouais ben t'as tout faux _frangin_, si les triangles plus ou moins isocèles s'accordent fort bien avec quelque chose... c'est pas vraiment la carte bleue, pour l'arrondi je suis d'accord, pour le reste non ...
On en discutera lors de repas de mémé dimanche midi tu viens au fait ? nan parce qu'il faudrait que tu passes prendre tonton Gégé sa voiture est en panne et comme tu sais le garagiste qui lui fait toutes les réparations est parti avec sa maîtresse aux Seychelles, et tiens puisque j'y pense ça t'ennuie pas de passer prendre le gâteau chez le pâtissier habituel ? 
merci Frérot :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Non mais là en fait :mouais: tu essaies de te ratttrapper hein ?


Dites j'ai comme un doute là :hein: rattrapper ça prendre 3 t ou bien 4 ? :rateau::hein:


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites j'ai comme un doute là :hein: rattrapper ça prendre 3 t ou bien 4 ? :rateau::hein:



Ça dépend de la région, plus précisément de l'accent, suivant la façon dont on roule les t.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Ben ça ne prend surtout qu'un p


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça ne prend surtout qu'un p


Ah ? et pas trois ? 

Donc ben (ici on roule tout ) ratttraper :hein:...y'à un truc qui me chiffonne quand même là


----------

